
SoftBank Scraps $16B Plan to Buy Most of WeWork - jakegarelick
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-scraps-16-billion-plan-to-buy-most-of-wework-11546905398
======
Gibbon1
paywall

~~~
jweir
Alternative
[https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-01-07/softb...](https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-01-07/softbank-
is-said-to-plan-reduced-2-billion-investment-in-wework)

